# What's a better diet for building muscle?



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

ningsta kitty said:


> Actually I already have been building muscle. But no definition is seen (like in my arms) because I'm fat :crying: lol. I kinda hate it but I think I need to be less lazy and do the carb feed thing where you alternate (?)


So you've already built muscle and you want to cut/lose fat!

A diet for losing fat is about 3 things:

- Adequate protein
- Adequate fat
- Caloric deficit

I can help you calculate those if you need me to.

Then, you also need all your minerals, essential nutrients, fiber, water, etc. But that's just from a general health perspective.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Derange At 170 said:


> So you've already built muscle and you want to cut/lose fat!
> 
> A diet for losing fat is about 3 things:
> 
> ...


Lolol!! You're so cute. So what you're saying is only protein and fat and surplus on days I work out and deficit on off days. But I do upper body 2 days. Lower the other 2 days which leaves me only with 3 days for deficit. Wait. I take that back. Kickboxing 3x a week. Upper and lower and Pilates once a week. But I'm getting fatter! I need a chef. Will you be my in house chef and cook for me??? *anime eyes* >.<


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

ningsta kitty said:


> Lolol!! You're so cute. So what you're saying is only protein and fat and surplus on days I work out and deficit on off days. But I do upper body 2 days. Lower the other 2 days which leaves me only with 3 days for deficit. Wait. I take that back. Kickboxing 3x a week. Upper and lower and Pilates once a week. But I'm getting fatter! I need a chef. Will you be my in house chef and cook for me??? *anime eyes* >.<


Haha.

It's not about daily calories, but weekly calories. And your OVERAL calories need to be at a deficit if you want to burn fat. I'm not saying you need to only eat fat and protein. But that you have certain minimum requirements you need to hit for those nutrients. Carbs are there to fill up the rest of the calories you have left until you've reached your target number of calories.

If you want to figure out how many calories you're consuming. Count them accurately daily, for a week, on a site like myfitnesspal. Then, look at how many calories you're consuming on average per week and subtract.. say.. 200 calories from that number. You should try losing weight on that. If you're not losing anything on that, cut out 200 more calories.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Alright, good to know. I take an overdose of vitamin E every day so I'm not worried about that lol. I'm more concerned with the fats. But, wow! Good to know I can reuse that olive oil up to 4 times. That'll help me save some money because I'm going to be on a budget. And yeah, Im Italian lol olive oil is the norm


No that vitamin E you take won't do anything in that matter. The problem with heated oils is that polyunsaturated fats turn to trans fats, via oxidization, which are very toxic for the body. Vitamin E_ inside_ the oil prevents that from happening during heating.
3-4 times is what my professor said, not sure if it's true xD but from experience, the taste remains the same at 3 times at least, which is a decent indicator that it hasn't gone bad. Better not deep fry anyway though xD


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

CosmicYeti said:


> Low fat, high carb


Yeah, low fat. Great idea. Fuck an immune system or a healthy hormonal balance!



CosmicYeti said:


> vegan diet


We don't want people to die sooner



CosmicYeti said:


> with lots and lots of beans for protein wich isn't fuckin cancerous to the human body.


Yeah, try a source of protein that has been shown to help prevent cancer. Like whey protein, the byproduct cheese production.



CosmicYeti said:


>


You don't say! A person who is up to his gills on steroids is huge!

Here's something you may not know: every top achieving athlete, especially strength athletes, is on steroids. There's no way to compete among the best if you're not. And protein has an anabolic effect. High protein diets aren't only useful for providing building blocks, that's only a small part of it. Protein has an anabolic effect. In fact, steroid users on a relatively low protein diet still make great gains. Because the steroids' anabolic effect nullifies the need for so much protein.

In other words: it doesn't matter what his source for protein is: his steroids take care of everything.



CosmicYeti said:


> Also:


Yeah, that guy is an absolute idiot.


----------



## CosmicYeti (Dec 15, 2014)

Derange At 170 said:


> Yeah, low fat. Great idea. Fuck an immune system or a healthy hormonal balance!


Here's the thing: people who eat high fat diets are most likely to get cancer. How does cancer happen you ask. It happens when your immune system is compromised and it can't fight off abnormal cell growths. An average person's organism may fight off six cancers and the person never knows about it. Because their immune system is strong. When your immune system is not strong, it can't fight cancer off and that's when you learn that you have cancer. Who is most likely to get cancer you ask. People who eat high-fat diets.



> We don't want people to die sooner


Hm. Maybe you should loon up what the CDC, the UN and the American Heart Association have to say about high-fat diets and not onlinebazaar.com or whatever it was.



> Yeah, try a source of protein that has been shown to help prevent cancer. Like whey protein, the byproduct cheese production.


I don't even know what you're trying to say. It's a fact that if you eat enough (vegan) calories a day it's impossible to miss protein.
As for diets high in protein: Many people make the mistake of thinking you can never get too much protein. They associate protein with growth and assume more is better. They couldn't be more wrong. When a high dietary protein intake is consumed, there is an increase in urea excretion, which suggests that amino acid oxidation is increased. High levels of protein intake increase the activity of branched-chain ketoacid dehydrogenase. As a result, oxidation is facilitated, and the amino group of the amino acid is excreted to the liver. This process suggests that excess protein consumption results in protein oxidation and that the protein is excreted. The body is unable to store excess protein.



> You don't say! A person who is up to his gills on steroids is huge!
> 
> Here's something you may not know: every top achieving athlete, especially strength athletes, is on steroids. There's no way to compete among the best if you're not. And protein has an anabolic effect. High protein diets aren't only useful, that's only a small part of it. Protein has an anabolic effect. In fact, steroid users on a relatively low protein diet still make great gains. Because the steroids' anabolic effect nullifies the need for so much protein.
> 
> In other words: it doesn't matter what his source for protein is: his steroids take care of everything.


Thank you for enlightening me on the horrors of the world. I had no idea. Steroids are used both by vegans and meat-eaters. Some vegans use them some don't. Some meat-eaters use them some don't. So it's of no use to isolate the variable of steroid use since both groups do it.



> Yeah, that guy is an absolute idiot.


His intellect is not the issue under obseravation.

If anyone wants to eat fat (and they should to a certain degree) at least eat the good kind (polyunsaturated, monounsaturated) which (surprise) are abundant in the vegan diet.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Low fat diets are NOT ideal.

Here are a few articles I wrote on this topic:

You NEED Fat in Your Diet - Here's Why | Nutritional Anarchy

The Dairy Query: Low Fat VS Full Fat | Nutritional Anarchy

_*On calculating calories, body fat, and why the scale is not your friend:*_

Why You Should Ditch Your Scale | Nutritional Anarchy
(there are handy body fat charts in there)

Diet Anarchy: Should You Count Calories or Eat Intuitively? | Nutritional Anarchy

Diet Anarchy: Are You Eating Enough? | Nutritional Anarchy


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Low fat diets are NOT ideal.
> 
> Here are a few articles I wrote on this topic:
> 
> ...




I'm not weighing with a scale. I use a machine at the gym that calculates everything. I gained a lot of muscle but I want to lose fat. I'm ok with cutting (diet) but then I lose my muscle gains. Just trying to see what balance works for my body. I'm the common type meaning I can gain easily if not active. However I find my body bulks (muscle gain) just as easily. Any thoughts? The 6 meal motto is SUPER rough with work schedule. Which is why I created the thread. 


Regardless I'll for sure be checking out the site )


----------

